# Brake flush question



## watercooled320 (Feb 9, 2010)

Searched the forum and didn't find the answer I was looking for or a DIY. I am about the change the brake pads (front and back) on my 06 rabbit and was going to flush the brake system. I have never done this myself. I was going to use the "pump the brake" method while having a friend continuously fill the fluid res. I feel like I already know the answer to this and I apologize if it's a completely stupid question.. Do I bleed each brake line individually while pouring new fluid into the res.? or do I just need to "flush" one of the brake lines (while filling) to get all of the old fluid out? Thanks.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Bleed one wheel at a time while keeping the fluid topped off. Rear passenger, rear driver, front passenger, front driver, in that order is how I've always done it.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Although you wanted to do it without a bleeder please take the time to watch our DIY video that provides all the benefits, also added the our rear brake DIY for reference!

* How To Change Your Brake Fluid - DIY Video*

*How To Perform A Rear Brake Install On Your MKV - DIY Video *


Andy


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

DC Jetta Guy said:


> Bleed one wheel at a time while keeping the fluid topped off. Rear passenger, rear driver, front passenger, front driver, in that order is how I've always done it.


As long as you don't let air into the system, you can do it in any order you want. In recent years, however, they've switched from longest lines first, to shortest. so you would do it in the opposite order. I think it's because of the ABS pump. If possible, you should cycle the ABS pump when flushing as well, but it's not real critical.


----------



## damarksman (Sep 21, 2012)

In the ECS tuning video, it says to extract old fluid from the master cylinder before performing the bleed. I thought I read somewhere that you can't let the fluid fall below the MIN line, or is that only when you are _not_ using the Motive. Also, I'm assuming that video pertains to a MKV as well, right?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Any car. Every time. 
You shouldn't let the fluid level fall below MIN at any time _during vehicle operation_, yes.
And, _while_ bleeding brakes manually, same rule applies. 

But, when setting up for a bleed (manual, or with a power bleeder)? _Always_ suck as much of the nasty, dark, water-absorbed fluid as possible out of the reservoir. 
Then refill with fresh fluid, and set up for bleeding by your preferred method.


----------

